# Gtst project MASSIVE



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

Help
Ive just started the biggest project ive ever done
Engine and gearbox is out of the car and all hoses and lines are in boxes
I need help checking my progress







The top image shows the heater matrix hoses, i have 2 on but one came from a box with another smaller hose on a joint piece.Is this set up right or have i missed something.
2nd image show a turbo line not attached.It was bent way out of place, is it in the right position now








Last one shows the oil cooler 
Where does the hose not attatched go to
Probably easy for you guys
But obviously i dont want to get anything wrong


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

can't help but project looks interesting


----------

